# Viper security system issue...



## Nexion (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm new here because im frantically trying to find a solution for my security system issue. I installed a Viper 791XV security system, ran through the initial program between the remote and the unit and everything seemed fine. I then wanted to test it so i opened a door when the vehicle was armed and tried to disable it. The alarm will not disable... I called Directed and apparently its a "professionally installed product" so they wont give me tech support over the phone. I tried using the door switch in various positions thinking it may have been a trigger, but the remote doesnt seem to be learning the signal anymore. It was showing the "door open" before, and now it just shows a little line on the top left of the remote and it beeps randomly. Is there anyway to reset this thing back to default? Any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Nexion!
And welcome to the forum!
To reset the alarm to default, unplug the main unit for three minutes. The remote I would just get a new battery for it if it's acting weird. If you want to reprogram it let me know I'll post back.
Hope we helped you, sorry for the delay I only just saw the posting.


----------



## Nexion (Mar 25, 2007)

how does one go about re-programming them?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Nexion!
OK for me to help you I need the exact model number off the back side of the "brain" or main unit. So I can get the info for you. It's a viper I know this now I need the model number too like (RS250).......
As long as it's a newer unit, turn the ignition on, I'll assume you have the button on the antenna like all the newer ones. With in 5 seconds(of turning on the ignition) hit the button 5 times wait to see the parking lights flash then hit the "lock" button(on your remote), lights should flash again to confirm (no light flash no program). Also be careful so if you go into the wrong menu you will be changing selectable options like run time.......... If this doesn't work then get me the "model number".
Hope I helped you, if so let me know.


----------

